# First senior shoot for 2015



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Had a senior session this afternoon, first of mine for the 2015 year. This young lady was an extreme joy to shoot, just a natural poser, natural beauty. Burned 697 shots in an hour and ALL of them are good, hard to pick my favorites! But here are a few.........very little pp in LR 5, if ya'll have any tips they are always appreciated. I'm not all that great at people shots.....


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice work on all of them. 4 is my favorite. I like the light coming from behind and not on her face.


----------

